# Amanda Seyfried & Ryan Phillippe Wann stehen sie endlich zu ihrer Liebe?



## Mandalorianer (28 Dez. 2010)

*Amanda Seyfried & Ryan Phillippe 
Wann stehen sie endlich zu ihrer Liebe?*
​

*Die beiden meinen es wohl ernst: Nach ihrem heißen Halloween-Date zeigten sich Ryan Phillippe und Amanda Seyfried nun verliebt in einem Restaurant. Hat Hollywood ein neues Traumpaar? ​*

Sie machen einfach dort weiter, wo sie Halloween aufgehört haben. Wer meinte, dass das Rendevous zwischen Ryan Phillippe (36) und seiner blonden Schauspielkollegin Amanda Seyfried (25) nur ein Strohfeuer war, wird nun eines Besseren belehrt. Denn jetzt flatterten die beiden Turteltauben im schicken „Quality Food on 3rd St.“-Restaurant in Los Angeles ein.

„Sie versuchten, unbemerkt zu bleiben“, zitiert das Internetmagazin „E! Online“ einen Augenzeugen, der weiter berichtete: „Ryan trug eine Baseballmütze und sie eine riesige Jacke. Sie machten den Anschein, als wollten sie unbemerkt bleiben, wirkten aber im Umgang miteinander sehr vertraut. Sie lachten und flirteten miteinander.“

Nach dem Essen und einer heißen Tasse Tee seien die beiden durch den Hinterausgang des Restaurants verschwunden, um von den Paparazzi nicht entdeckt zu werden. „Sie sind beide überrascht, dass die Paparazzi sie noch nicht erwischt haben“, verriet der Insider: „Sie verbringen sehr viel Zeit miteinander.“

Aber ganz so unentdeckt, wie Ryan und Amanda glauben, sind sie doch nicht geblieben. Schließlich waren die beiden schon aufgeflogen, als sie gemeinsam in Ryans Wagen die Halloween-Party von Kate Hudson verließen. Das Bild von Amanda im knuffigen Hundekostüm, das sie zu diesem Anlass trug, ging um die Welt. Zudem wurden die beiden die Woche zuvor küssend während eines Dinners gesichtet. Bis den Paparazzi schließlich ein gemeinsamer Schnappschuss des Paares gelingen wird, ist es vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Und eigentlich hat das attraktive Duo ohnehin keinen Grund zum Versteckspiel. Schließlich sind sowohl Ryan, seines Zeichens Ex-Mann von Reese Witherspoon (34), als auch die schöne Amanda derzeit nicht in festen Händen. Also, Ryan und Amanda, Augen zu und durch! 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

